# one ear not straight up!



## pino (Feb 21, 2015)

Brack is almost 4 months old and his right ear's been like this since he was a small puppy. it seems to be up but not straight up and he dont have enough control on it. his left ear is more "alive" than the right one. please suggest solutions, is that normal? shall i leave him like this? i am not too worried but i just dont want to be too late...
thanks guys......


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Just a puppy ear. Someone said that with an ear like that, the pup is simply over compensating (& thus popping it a little too far up.) Rather cute. I only had one pup with prolonged wonky ears. The others came with ears up or had them up fully within a week or so.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

You still have time. As he finishes teething in a few months they might go up and down a few more times. Don't worry just yet.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

He should be fine from what I've seen other people say. He's such a cutie! Good luck!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Once he has finished teething..and new teeth in, his ears should be up and fine. My boy's ears were like yours, one good, one leaning...slowly, slowly, it started to stand on its own.. Enjoy


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

pino said:


> Brack is almost 4 months old and his right ear's been like this since he was a small puppy. it seems to be up but not straight up and he dont have enough control on it. his left ear is more "alive" than the right one. please suggest solutions, is that normal? shall i leave him like this? i am not too worried but i just dont want to be too late...
> thanks guys......


Finn's breeder said to give him plain live culture yogurt with his meals.
I just read this article it's pretty good. Some info on diet. Good Luck!
*German Shepherd's Ears Not Standing Up! What Can I Do?*

texasworkingshepherds.com/german-shepherd-ears-not-standing-up-wha...


Nov 21, 2013 - It is a better idea to add 1 tbsp. of cottage cheese or unflavored _yogurt_ to each meal. Both of these contain _live cultures_ that can help the _puppy_.


----------



## pino (Feb 21, 2015)

i guess i will just leave him like this for at least an additional month. will give some calcium sources and see how it goes.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh those wonky ears are too cute  He's still young, there's definitely time for it to straighten out.
(I live vicariously through wonky ears posted here, Ruger never had them!)


----------

